# Free Hog Hunters for your Hog Problems



## Darrenmd (Mar 28, 2009)

I have seen a lot of people who are willing to help out others that being over run with HOGS. This thread is open to Hog Hunters that are willing to help get rid of these hogs. Please add your name to make it easy for anyone needing help.

darrenmd@yahoo.com


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am not an avid hog hunter but I have been wanting to try and take a few hogs with my bow. I could use the meat and the practice for next season. All I do is bow hunt. I do not run dogs. I just love to bow hunt.

Seth Parks.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Mar 29, 2009)

Have dogs will hunt can travel


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 29, 2009)

The people crying about Hog problems are just bragging actually, they don't want anyone to hunt their hogs. They post all of the time about what a problem they have, but if you ask to hunt them they say no. They will let you hunt for $200-$300 a day though.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2009)

I will travel up to 1.5 hours from Cleveland Ga.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Luck with this. post it if you have any success getting a place to hog hunt on this website and tell all us the secret.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got guns, a bow, a spear, and a few good knives. Let me know if anybody around Cobb county has any hog problems...


----------



## brooks_fc (Apr 1, 2009)

well i've got a place with hogs only $50/day in Wilkinson County. You can pm me.


----------



## big c (Apr 1, 2009)

*hogs*

have dogs that will catch them hogs,will travel,you can run with us.


----------



## Sharptop (Apr 1, 2009)

brooks_fc said:


> well i've got a place with hogs only $50/day in Wilkinson County. You can pm me.



Sent you one.


----------



## Darrenmd (Apr 1, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## 2-shot (Apr 3, 2009)

Willing to travel up to 3 hrs from Atlanta, Ga  678-313-0900 Brent English


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Apr 8, 2009)

You want hogs dead?  I'll make sure that happens.  In GA? great!  Out of GA? AWESOME!  

Rambo taught me how to kill hogs, and I'll be more than happy to provide a solution to your problem.  Have a great day.


----------



## Yankee (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd like to come down and help out with the hog  problem you guys have just tell me where the most hogs are .


----------



## gnarlyone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Lol*

you'd prob. have better luck asking to use thier tooth brush..


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jul 3, 2009)

Me and  my wife Love to BOWHUNT for them no guns will drive about 1hr from FT BENNING to arrow a few.

PM me or tackleberry23cib@hotmail.com


----------



## wannaBhoghuntr (Jul 5, 2009)

Just got my first hog today.... my buddies and I are itching to to again!!!!         Macon and surrounding.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jul 7, 2009)

Willing to help anyone around Columbus and into AL...


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 7, 2009)

me and a friend will help. we will travel


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 23, 2009)

I am lookin for a place to hog hunt in north east Georgia or in north west South Carolina.... i got the dogs just need some hogs, we also have a few traps.... if you or any one you know needs or wants them gone or removed off your property or leased land please let me know...
. PM me or call me @(864)710-6712
---->also lookin for some to buy for a good price<----
and willing to donate any of the meat we catch to the less fortunate


----------



## King of Battle (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want them dead in the Columbus Area, hit me up. I have NV and a team of trained people who need to keep up with thier skills. 
We are there to kill them all, not a few.  with trained spotters and optics.


----------



## rkwrichard (Jul 25, 2009)

Let me know I am am willing to help hunt them from Columbus to Athens or Augusta to Anniston AL. I can hunt them with crossbow or rifle.


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck on your quest for a hog hunt without paying... As another poster said most are bragging and dont really want anybody else on their property.  

I've posted many times and still end up pay hunts . Only time we had a reasonable tresspass fee hunt was with Woody.. God rest his soul a fine man...


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 26, 2009)

big c said:


> have dogs that will catch them hogs,will travel,you can run with us.


 pm sent tonight.


----------



## TarrahJohnson (Jul 28, 2009)

heres what my husband and i do! we live in a small town and we run ads in the local papers and put up announcements in the local restaurants and places that have bulletin boards for farmers and land owners to see that are having hog problems! cuz where we live the farmers are advertising for people to come to there place and kill the hogs! so its an idea that yall might wanna try!! good luck!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 2, 2009)

big c said:


> have dogs that will catch them hogs,will travel,you can run with us.


 I would like to Thank Big C and his two sons for coming to my property Saturday afternoon and then again this morning to try to get my hogs, we had a blast. Did not get them this time but they got a good look at the lay of the land and what we will do next time, they said they had never hunted a swamp that thick. There dogs were great, we cooked out last night and I really enjoyed myself, they will be invited back. Thanks Again!!!!!!


----------



## devin25gun (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hog problems*

Willing to take out hogs day or night free of charge. Let me know will travel as far as 3 hours I live in the Atlanta Area.  Have a group of 3 guys that are sharp shooters and long range shooters. Can do it with bow or rifle. Will work with your schedule. Devin 678 858 4907
Can give you meat or dispose of animals.


----------



## Darrenmd (Jun 4, 2010)

I am glad if this thread is getting anyone some hog time.... I was contacted by a farmer in the southern area of Ga.... Peanut farms.... that indicated he would be contacting me to help him rid his land and some others of hogs..... Well if he holds true to his word...let me know who would be willing to hog hunt in the Albany area.....


----------



## crackercurr21 (Jun 5, 2010)

i am willing to hunt anywhere from cali to fla u got hog let me know. nothing better than meeting new people and hunting foreign lands 
pm for my  info or to give yours


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in western Barrow County, close to Gwinnett, Hall and Jackson. I'm retired so can go most any time.


----------



## munster (Jun 5, 2010)

willing and free of charge, will drive to south GA from ATL anytime on weekends.  770 509 5132


----------



## ECoker (Jun 5, 2010)

I would love to kill some. I have a group of guys that can help, or I can do it solo. My family could really use the meat. Will travel 2 hours from ATL.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm in middle georgia, macon area I'll set traps, use a bow, or gun depending on surroundings and best options for your particular locations.  just pm and I'll come get em.  

p.s. if you need them trapped, please be nearby as I'll have to check them frequently.


----------



## huntemwfo (Jun 6, 2010)

Got dogs, traps and all permits to transport. All contact info. on our web site razorback-ridge.com.


----------



## hoghunter007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*hog problems*

anybody need help around the middle of the state. macon or dublin. will drive an hour and a half. if it is a farmer with a problem will hunt as many nights during the week as is required to get rid of them.

jeremy mullis

jmmullis00007@yahoo.com
478-875-4797


----------



## killa86 (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a crew experienced in killing hogs. we dont dog hunt but train hogs to die!we will travel any distance to watch their demise i love to see the curly shuffle.please pm if you need a group to slow them down cant eliminate them but can deter them anyone tells you they can is lyin they will only relocate.


----------



## nick220 (Jun 22, 2010)

I live in Cherokee county and willing to drive three hours from the house to kill my first hog. I am sure I can get my dad and his friend to help out. Give me a call or send me a pm.

Thanks
Nick
770 - 715 - 6151


----------



## boarbutcher (Jun 23, 2010)

All ways looking for a new area to run the dogs just pm me if you need some help and don't mind if you want to tag along. extra hands can come in hand.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 23, 2010)

darrenmd said:


> i am glad if this thread is getting anyone some hog time.... I was contacted by a farmer in the southern area of ga.... Peanut farms.... That indicated he would be contacting me to help him rid his land and some others of hogs..... Well if he holds true to his word...let me know who would be willing to hog hunt in the albany area.....



send me a pm if you need help. I live in albany. Thanks.

Brian1


----------



## pollock (Jun 23, 2010)

*hogs*

catch and tie stick and skin witch ever you prefer you can come along or sit at the house and wait for the bacon


----------



## ATC (Jun 24, 2010)

Right now I never hunted off of Ft Stewart, no need to but if anyone really has a hog problem, I'll take a few out for them free of charge.  The hogs are moving everywhere on Ft Stewart right now.  Me and a buddy have been going out a lot lately and got at least 1 hog every time.  The average has been 2 hogs, the most I got were 4 hogs at once.
  Out of the last 3 weeks, went hunting 14 times and got at least 1 hog 12 out of the 14 times, with pics and witnesses to prove it!  
  This should help any landowners I hear complaining about the hogs on their property, but then don't want anyone hunting them down, I'm offering help, not begging to help, if they don't want the help, then stop complaining about the hogs or shoot them yourself.
 For the record, I process and eat all the hogs I kill or process them and give the meat away to other young soldiers/civillans.


----------



## phila64 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes  that is true alot of hog at Ft.stewart I went last friday and start
to hunt about 30 minute I have kill 3 hog  I agree with you ATC.


----------



## Darrenmd (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to give an update.... I have had a few people call me.... I pick the people from that area that I am able to get in touch with. Or if they request dogs or not. I had hoped to get more people lined up, but there has  been a few. I will continue to line people up as I get contacted, so make sure your info is up to date. Thanks


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 7, 2010)

We are looking for a place hog dog hunt in central florida. A ranch or farm would be great (NONE OF OUR DOGS WILL MESS WITH LIVESTOCK).
I have a disabled son that loves to hunt and on almost all of the managment area hunts he can not hunt with me becaulse, I can not take him off of the roads or trails on his ATV to get to the hogs/dogs when they bay or catch.
I can also be reached at (352) 303-0703,
Thank You, Kenny Morgan


----------



## childers (Aug 7, 2010)

im in cobb/paulding/bartow area. ill travel up to a couple hours.


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Aug 7, 2010)

We will help do whatever it takes to get rid of em...We are in the worth co area will travel...We hunt with dogs and will get rid of any hogs you may have...our dogs are well trained and work great...e-mail me and I will give you my contact info...rc_ferguson@yahoo.com..


----------



## tnich81 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have two others I hunt with willing to help out--will take meat or gut and leave for farmers.  I am a 45 year old Marine vet and all three of us have several years of hunting experience.  With enough notice, we can be anywhere in Georgia at any time.  With short notice, weekends work best.  Prefer to use rifles, but can use shotguns (with slugs) if the farmers prefer it.  Will come check out the problem, help with contacting DNR for permit (outside of deer season), and help set-up bait for optimum removal of hogs.

Thanks for starting this thread.  I realize some property owners just want to make a profit by charging hunters, and I don't have a problem with that.  However, I am sure there are a lot of farmers who just want the hogs gone and the only chance we have of controlling the hog population, is if we get enough hunters out there removing them.  If everyone charges money, you won't ever have enough people hunting to effectively control the population.  They breed too fast (three times a year on average), with large litters, and no significant predators.

Shoot me a pm if anyone needs an extra shooter.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## austanj (Aug 14, 2010)

i am willing to drive about anywhere in ga to kill my first hog
phone number is 404-969-8671


----------



## Willi (Aug 19, 2010)

Have hog will travel


----------

